# Riverpath Scarf - Knit



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

http://kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/213.pdf


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like a Christmas present for this year. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## brims (May 15, 2012)

I like that it has both write and chart because I don't do charts. It's an advanced project so I wouldn't try until after the holidays. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

Love this, thanks for posting! Looks like it would be great for both sexes!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting link and picture.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting link and picture.


----------



## irishrose24 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for posting-lovely pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I like the design of this pattern.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you veery much for this pattern link and for the photo. Looks like a nice, warm and unisex scarf.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice pattern, can be unisex, thanks.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

galaxycraft said:


> http://kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/213.pdf


Bookmarked. thanks.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome. Enjoy.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

I love this pattern! Thanks for sharing the link!


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

galaxycraft said:


> http://kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/213.pdf


Very pretty pattern, thanks.
Marly


----------



## MidMdRoots (Feb 9, 2013)

And NO CABLES! This looks like what I have been looking for as my next project, thanks.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> http://kraemeryarns.com/patterns/pdfs/213.pdf


Thank you, galaxycraft. I'll bet men and boys would like this pattern as much as women and girls would :~).

EDIT: I just went to the Kraemer Yarns site; it isn't often that I see yarns made in the USA. There are a number of other patterns there, too. Thanks again.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What an interesting pattern! Thanks for the link.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

riversong200 said:


> What an interesting pattern! Thanks for the link.


Looks like it could be reversible. Nice feature.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> Looks like it could be reversible. Nice feature.


Why not? Both sides are equally interesting :~). Two scarves in one?


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Why not? Both sides are equally interesting :~). Two scarves in one?


That was my premise.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Very nice, thanks for the pattern


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you galaxy - put it on my list.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

WindingRoad said:


> That was my premise.


Oh, I'm sorry I agreed with you. I'll try to watch that in the future.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks, Galaxy. I was just visiting Kraemer Yarns this past week on a trip to Pennsylvania. What a nice bunch of yarns they have, and the prices aren't bad, either! (No sales tax on yarn in PA, too--hooray!) I do believe I saw this scarf "live" in the store and thought it was pretty.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh, and if anyone makes the trip to Nazareth, PA to visit Kraemer, let me recommend Diner 248 on Route 248 not far from the store. The food is fabulous!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I love it! Would like to see a few finished products posted.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

SAMkewel said:


> Oh, I'm sorry I agreed with you. I'll try to watch that in the future.


No Problem. Just funny you'd say the same thing I did. Always amazes me when people do that.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice scarf. Thanks for the link.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

It's an interesting pattern


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks, bookmarking for later.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

nice on both sides (downloaded for future knitting)


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------

